# Day 21! 7Dpo Pink/brown spotting and sharp stabbing/cramping pains



## DK

Hi...

I was wondering if anyone can please help me!

Last month i was on 100mg clomid bt was not allowed it this month due to alot of pain last month so told to have break!

Im now on day 21 and according to my ff chart im 7DPO... I have been charting my temp! Today i woke with light pink/brown spotting only there 3 times when wiped! Now this evening i have lower stomach cramps and sharp stabbing pains every now and then!

I have been worried about this?? have been advised could be ovulation pain and maybe my chart is wrong and im ovulation now or could it be an inplantaion bleed??also been advised I dont really have any sytoms at all apart from my breasts are very very sore and nipples staying erect!

Please help!

Many thanks 

Katie x


----------



## Guest

hi

Sorry for the late reply...

I think the honest reply is it could be both and is a waiting game.

Let us know how you get on

Love

Donna x


----------

